# So, I Photographed PUFFINS Today!!!



## D-B-J (Jun 21, 2015)

The whole reason why I'm in Maine this weekend is because I joined a group of 14 other Connecticut photographers, and together we chartered a boat out of Cutler Harbor, and went over to Machias Seal Island to sit in blinds in the pouring rain and photograph puffins.  I can honestly say that it was really cool, as I've never done anything like this before.  I have a ton of images, but this is one of my favorite from the first cull and edit. 




_RSP4929 by f_one_eight, on Flickr



Cheers!
Jake

Nikon D800, Tamron 70-200 2.8VC


----------



## coastalconn (Jun 21, 2015)

Awesome! You May have met some of my friends.. They were either going out there today or tomorrow..


----------



## sm4him (Jun 21, 2015)

Well, I am officially jealous!  That's a terrific image, and what a sight!

Puffins are definitely a bucket list bird for me.  Problem is--I don't really like to travel north much. But one of these days, I'm gonna have to do a few times, just for the birds.


----------



## Hunter58 (Jun 21, 2015)

These are on my bucket list too. Very nice shot, hope you post some more.


----------



## C. Brian Kerr (Jun 21, 2015)

Puffins are on my "must photograph bird list" .  Great capture. Look forward to seeing more from your trip


----------



## D-B-J (Jun 21, 2015)

coastalconn said:


> Awesome! You May have met some of my friends.. They were either going out there today or tomorrow..



Who?? I know most of their names, haha. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## coastalconn (Jun 21, 2015)

D-B-J said:


> coastalconn said:
> 
> 
> > Awesome! You May have met some of my friends.. They were either going out there today or tomorrow..
> ...


I think there were 2 Debs, a Liz and a Michelle and their Hubbies and a few others.  I'm gonna have to make that trip next year...


----------



## D-B-J (Jun 21, 2015)

coastalconn said:


> D-B-J said:
> 
> 
> > coastalconn said:
> ...



Liz burnell? She attended my workshop!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## D-B-J (Jun 21, 2015)

C. Brian Kerr said:


> Puffins are on my "must photograph bird list" .  Great capture. Look forward to seeing more from your trip



definitely a cool thing to check off my photo bucket list [emoji3]


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NancyMoranG (Jun 21, 2015)

Wait,   2 Debs, Liz, a Michelle.....ok, something about this trip,is sounding like red flags to us women spouses.... J/k....
I am so glad people still trust each other in this day and age!!! 
Woo- hoo, more photos please


----------



## NancyMoranG (Jun 21, 2015)

Sorry, I got side tracked from the Puffins..
Amazing!
You are not going to tease us with that 1 shot are you?


----------



## D-B-J (Jun 21, 2015)

NancyMoranG said:


> Sorry, I got side tracked from the Puffins..
> Amazing!
> You are not going to tease us with that 1 shot are you?



I am, for now. I've spent many hours today on photography, and I'm tired. Haha.




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jsecordphoto (Jun 21, 2015)

Nice! I just got back from 5 days on the Maine coast. I wanted to go for a puffin trip this year, but I might have to wait until next summer...


----------



## DarkShadow (Jun 21, 2015)

I wasn't there.Nice Puffins.


----------



## snerd (Jun 21, 2015)

I knew it would be a good photo before I clicked the thread. Nice!


----------



## baturn (Jun 21, 2015)

Awesome pic. Just to agree with all, I've added this to my bucket list, too.


----------



## John Hunt (Jun 22, 2015)

Wow! That sounds like a great trip!


----------



## goooner (Jun 22, 2015)

Great shot, looking forward to seeing some more. Might be going to Ireland-and-or Scotland next year. Maybe I will run across some puffins then.


----------



## D-B-J (Jun 22, 2015)

John Hunt said:


> Wow! That sounds like a great trip!



It was a great trip. Not for the non-adventurous though, that's for sure. It rained lightly on our way out, poured most of the while we were in the blinds, and was an absolute deluge with some mildy rougher seas on our way back. I loved it [emoji5]️


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## D-B-J (Jun 23, 2015)

goooner said:


> Great shot, looking forward to seeing some more. Might be going to Ireland-and-or Scotland next year. Maybe I will run across some puffins then.



Best of luck!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kenneth Walker (Jun 23, 2015)

Very good...must have a go over here (UK) some time.


----------



## JacaRanda (Jun 23, 2015)

Very nice.  Thanks for sharing and add me to the jealous list.


----------



## D-B-J (Jun 24, 2015)

Kenneth Walker said:


> Very good...must have a go over here (UK) some time.



Maybe some day!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

